# Batteries : where to buy quality at good prices?



## CloudmanJHB (9/12/15)

Hi All,

Just curious where you get your batteries, I am going through these things like crazy and they are not exactly cheap at the rate i am going through them.

Any tips would be appreciated !

Happy vaping...


----------



## PeterHarris (9/12/15)

if i may ask, how low do you discharge your batteries.
if you drain them too low, then you shorten the life of your batteries...
i know as i have done that to a few of my own.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/12/15)

Usually till the bugger stops firing. Will make en effort to stop before in future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Usually till the bugger stops firing. Will make en effort to stop before in future



Therein lies your issue. When the battery indicator shows half then that is the time to change batteries and recharge.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## korn1 (9/12/15)

I have the Efest Purple Series 18650 35A 3000MAh which doesn't seem to last long in my kbox mini  (I charge it in the kbox mini with a samsung phone charger). Tips and tricks ?


----------



## Dubz (9/12/15)

korn1 said:


> I have the Efest Purple Series 18650 35A 3000MAh which doesn't seem to last long in my kbox mini  (I charge it in the kbox mini with a samsung phone charger). Tips and tricks ?


Consider getting an intelligent external charger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/12/15)

Dubz said:


> Consider getting an intelligent external charger.



Agree, the built in charge functions are never kind to batteries.


----------



## korn1 (11/12/15)

Hmmm what batteries and charger would you recommend I get for my kbox mini. Sounds vague I know


----------



## Drmzindec (11/12/15)

One thing ive noticed is that all over the board batteries cost about the same with R10 - R20 (Lower or higher) difference between most shops.

Never discharge your battery all the the way Li batteries are fussy when it comes to that. They will damage and eventually stop charging.
About courter on the device battery indicator means its time to charge.
In Mech Mods try not to overheat the battery too much. 6sec - 10sec pulls are recommended. Overheating them too much will damage it.
Effest batteries arent that great, they work quite well in devices but not in mechs. Running a Sony VTC4 or Sony VTC5 is the way to go if you want a nice discharge rate. (Personal opinion) Ive had my 2xSony VTC4 for a year now and they last 2 days in my Mechs and 2.5 days in my 30W box.
Having an external charger is the best way to go (Effest ones sell for R100 for single battery). Charge at 0.5Amp to prolong your batteries life. Going any higher is not worth it, so try have 2 batteries minimum. One to vape and one on charge.
There is quite a few posts on here that has more information but the above has worked quite well for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drmzindec (11/12/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just curious where you get your batteries, I am going through these things like crazy and they are not exactly cheap at the rate i am going through them.
> 
> ...



Maybe this will be helpful:

Batteries: (R150 - R200)
http://www.vapeking.co.za/samsung-inr18650-25r-2500mah.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/samsung-30q-18650-3000mah-15a-flat-top-battery.html
http://www.edealsvaping.co.za/batteries-sony-vtc-mods
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...msung-inr18650-25r-high-drain-battery-12c30a/
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/2600mah-samsung-icr-18650-battery/

Chargers: (R200 - R400)
http://www.vapeking.co.za/nitecore-i2-2014-edition-intellicharger.html
http://www.edealsvaping.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=370&search=charger
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/accessories-accessories/nitecore-intellicharger-i2/

With chargers you only need to buy it once and great thing is they charge most batteries not just LI batteries. So kind of worth it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/12/15)

For one of the simplest cheap end chargers, the Nitecore Intellicharger i2 works like a charm. Mine has been in use almost every day for the last year without issues. I've even used it in the car with a 12v Lighter adapter.


Manual said:


> Able to accommodate 2 batteries of varying sizes and chemistries (except 26650 & 22650 & C). Compatible with:
> IMR / Li-ion: 26650, 22650, 18650, 18350, 18490, 17670, 17500, 14500, 10440, 16340 (RCR123).
> Ni-MH / Ni-Cd: AA, AAA, AAAA and C .


I've charged 18350, 18650, 26650 and Energizer AA & AAA (NiMH) batteries with no issues. The charge bays operate independently.

Be aware that not all chargers can handle LiIon, NiMH and NiCD batteries, so do some homework before pulling the trigger. 
The LUC Efest series only do IMR & Li-Ion, but they typically have a 1A USB charge port as well. Not suitable for tablets that require 2A, but most e-cig batteries only requires 500mA (1/2A).
The Xtar VC series supports most types too but not the VP series. The XC series supports most types too. I see that Xtar also supports LiFePO4 on some models.
The Nitecore D2 & D4 units sports an LCD display and supports manual charging of LiFePO4 batteries too. The i2 & i4 have a simple 3 led display per bay to indicate charge status and no LiFePO4 support.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (11/12/15)

Ive had 2 i2s lose one port it just stopped working on both about a month apart. 

Im using an i4 now and so far it is perfect.


----------



## kev mac (11/12/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just curious where you get your batteries, I am going through these things like crazy and they are not exactly cheap at the rate i am going through them.
> 
> ...


Does S.A. have Ebay? I've bought many from them w/ good performance,type in authentic in the Ebay search.I've bought many LG4 and 2s and brownies and they're the real deal.


----------



## blujeenz (11/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Does S.A. have Ebay? I've bought many from them w/ good performance,type in authentic in the Ebay search.I've bought many LG4 and 2s and brownies and they're the real deal.



Nope and a lot of the time it says "does not ship to SA". 
The upside is I get to keep my blood, cos it would probably require blood donoring litres to pay customs and shipping etc


----------



## kev mac (11/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Nope and a lot of the time it says "does not ship to SA".
> The upside is I get to keep my blood, cos it would probably require blood donoring litres to pay customs and shipping etc


Too bad,they ship free and you can find good deals.Shipping to S.A. from the U.S. cost an arm and leg,I feel your pain.


----------

